# Last Chance: Best Characters



## Violanthe (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has already voted for our Top 10 Characters list. The deadline for votes is fast approaching. Voting will close on April 28th. If you would still like to vote, please stop by and submit your list (www.arwz.com/top10.html). Lists can also be submitted by email form.


If you have already voted, remember that you can edit your list if you've changed your mind, but the chance to edit also ends on April 28th. I will let you know as soon as the results are tallied and the final list is published.


----------

